# The "We All Know Slavery is Sinful" Argument



## Parakaleo (Feb 18, 2016)

Here it is again, and this time it's a doozy. The argument is linked to the "obviously sinful" doctrine of authority and submission in marriage. Like their true views on slavery, the apostles were too timid to say what they really thought about the issue.



> Peter and Paul worked within imperfect systems because any outright challenge to the law of the land would bring persecution down upon the Church in great number. In fact, the Apostles “advocated this system, not because God had revealed it as the divine will for Christian homes, but because it was the only stable and respectable system anyone knew about” at the time, according to Carol A. Newsom and Sharon H. Ringe of the Women’s Bible Commentary.



Adolf Harnack would be so proud.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 18, 2016)

I agree that maybe more argumentation is needed to show the difference between the two or better yet come with up another argument so submission cannot be logically connected with the abolition of slavery.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 18, 2016)

Since the apostles were too timid to challenge conventional thinking, one wonders why they insisted that Jesus rose from the dead. Dropping that silly idea would have helped their religion fit better into the stable and respectable system everyone knew about.


----------

